# height V's weight.



## Techknow (Nov 2, 2005)

hi guy's just reding through a few post's and i've noticed a few people on here have been going on about height and weight, i'm 6'4", and about 15+ stone, tiny tom say's he's quite small, but the guy look's great as do you all so what's everyone's height v's weight, do smaller people get bigger and is it harder for taller people to gain the mass that our smaller compadre's do, anyone got any theory on this.

any tall guy's out there who have gained really well and how did you do it ??

And did you find it hard.

and what do the smaller guy's and gal's ( sorry lauren )  think.


----------



## stu_moon (Mar 18, 2005)

i'm 6'4", currently weight approx 105 kg (16.5 stone). heaviest i have been was just under 19 stone - ate a lot, did a lot of protein powders, and bulk just piled on me.

at the moment am slowly gaining weight and size on a basic push / pull / legs 5x5 programme, just doing compounds. it's working far better in terms of strength and size gain than any of the programmes i have done involving training more days, more sets, fewer compounds etc.


----------



## BIGDAVE1436114509 (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm 6'3 and would give you my left bollock to be 16.5 stone!

I am struggling to hit 12 stone.

I think it may have something to do with my job which doesn't help, 12 hour shifts, month of days then a month of nights, nightshift kills my apetite, but I am DETERMINED to put on weight and going to reach my goal of 13.5 stone by the time i'm 26. i'm 24 now by the way. lets see how I go!

Stu, at 6'4 and 105kg I imagine you would look one intimidating motha!

any pics?

Dave.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

*6' and 15 stone 1lb*


----------



## pookie69 (Apr 20, 2006)

BIGDAVE said:


> Stu, at 6'4 and 105kg I imagine you would look one intimidating motha!
> 
> any pics?


I'm 6'4" and 112kg atm 

>>> but IMO i don't look big, i kinda look slim which i hate, but others disagree

Maybe i have heavy bones? Is there such a thing as having heavy bones? How would you know if you did have heavy bones?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

i'm 5'11" and 13 st 8lb, wanna hit 15st and i'll be happy, i stay very lean so at 15st i'll be ripped


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it isnt easy for any body to gain muscle no matter the height i am 5'5" and 217lbs but it has taken me 18yrs to get here....

those who say they cannot gain weight are not eating enough calories simple as that...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm 5'4" and 224 lbs 14 % bf


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

i'm 6ft 6inches when i started out about 8-9mths ago i was a small 11stone i now weigh just over 13 but because of my height i still think i look slim everyone else says i'm big,but i wont be happy till i'm sitting at 18 stone many years from now. I do find it very hard to put on the weight when i was on my last cycle i was at 14 stone just over and thought i look really good but have lost that due to it being just water (gutted).I wish it was easier to eat.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if you cannot eat the extra calories drink them....


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi

I am 5ft9 and 91kg 14 1/2 stone looking to drop bodyfat and get to 16 stoneish(allowing myself 2 years for this), ive started to clean up my diet and quit drinking and im already leaning up from the pics I posted a couple of months ago.

The people of this board are great and have given me much advice and encouragement, this has helped me progress rather than learn from mistakes.

Listen to the experts follow thier advice and youll grow mate.

good luck eat or drink your protein and above all :lift:


----------



## cats milk (Aug 13, 2006)

i remember reading someone that for every inch in height you should be about 4 lbs heavier (no training). is this about right?

so if i was 6 ft 6 i would be another 36 lbs?


----------



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

I am 6 ft and only weigh about 160 pounds. I am 21 and wondering when I will fill out naturally if ever. Although, since I started training a couple of weks ago I am feeling my T-shirt getting smaller! :beer1:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm 6'1" and about 17st4lb (Approx 10% BF), I think shoter people just look bigger as a stone on their frame makes a lot more impact than it does on mine.

But I do agree with what PS carb says, one of my biggest downfalls is not eating enough, I have a poor appitite, and dont force enough food down often enough.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

*5ft 6 and about 11st 3lbs* Im still 16 n training around 6month mark so pleased Around 14%bf


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Im 5ft 10ins, 88kg (193.6lb) and roughly 10-12% bf, and happy to put the kg on slowly and with quality!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Im 5 foot 9 inches and 240 lbs at around 18 % b/f

Most people seem top put me down as about 14 stone tho, just mean people i work with etc, when im actually over 17 stone , strange.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

pscarb has hit the nail on the head.

im 5'11 and 19st - 19st 1/2. im not that big, but im pretty dense


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

5'9" 13st 2lbs, some people say I am well built but I wont be happt until i hit 15st 10% bf


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm only 17, 6ft tall, I started bodybuilding about a year ago.

Anyway, I weighed myself 7 months ago and i was 13 stone, I weighed myself just yesterday and I am 13 stone 11 pounds with very little body fat, is this considered a decent weight gain or not???


----------



## shortstack (Dec 30, 2006)

im 5,6 93kg prob about 18%bf at the mo working on that now though


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

5'7 and weighing 77k, not sure about bodyfat% but bulking so will worry later. I am little top heavy due to lack of decent routine when I started but the stuborn wheels are catching up now lol


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

> those who say they cannot gain weight are not eating enough calories simple as that


exactly, and if u cant eat or drink the caloories, then your not gonna get to your goal, simple as that. i woulld rather skip a session in the gym then skip a meal


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Scottswald said:


> I'm only 17, 6ft tall, I started bodybuilding about a year ago.
> 
> Anyway, I weighed myself 7 months ago and i was 13 stone, I weighed myself just yesterday and I am 13 stone 11 pounds with very little body fat, is this considered a decent weight gain or not???


Yes mate that is a good weight for 17. Keep it up


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

up to 14 stone 1 pound now, my goal was to hit 14 stone by the time i was 18 but i hit it 6 months early


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

5'6" and 14 stone....couldn't get passed 13.5 stone for ages....weight doesn't bother me anyway....if i look good in the mirror then thats all that counts!!!


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

5 ft 10...weigh in at 11 stone, so just under 70kg. Bodyfat is at around 13% but thats increasing as i bulk.


----------



## COLINSRI (Jan 30, 2007)

5 foot 11 inches and 255LBS. Body fat to high around 18%


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

hiya

I am 6.4 and 104kg and I was 82kg no more than two years ago, eating 4000 to 5000 calories a day plus making sure you get in about 300 to 400g of protein and around 400 to 600g of carbs daily plus some good fats will do the trick and dont weight train anymore than three days a week...

I have put around 22kg on which is around 48lbs!!! Not bad considering the time frame.

I found you gain massively over the first three months and then it slows dramatically even with right diet and exercise program are right.

Best of luck


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

6ft 3'' weigh about 15stone thats with a fair bit of body fat... would like about 15/16stone once i loose the fat and put on the MUSCLE!


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

get the power eating book by susan m kleiner mate, as tiny tom says liquids help-smoothies are included in book- i put in protein, creatine, yogurt,frozen fruit,and after tng oats and honey


----------



## The Rave (Jun 1, 2007)

Techknow, You don't look 15 stone in your picture.....lol


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

im 5ft 11- and weigh 14st 5lb, want to be about 15 as long as can be lean at that weight, ideally 16st would be great but will take long time and mega calories, good to have goals for the long term tho-p.s handsome as fucx also -obviously!


----------



## bigben84 (Apr 20, 2007)

I wouldn't take any notice of height versus weight as it doesn't take into account build or muscle mass. The NHS goes by body mass index to calculate healthy weight for someones height. but as I said before it's inaccurate if you have added muscle- e.g. according to the calculations I would be overweight at 6"7 and 107kg,despite being what I would describe on the skinny side and hoping to put on more weight and Robsta9 would be obese! Obviously Robsta as he said in his post is 14% bodyfat which is actually pretty low and looks in great shape, so I think it is much more accurate to go by bodyfat and waist size, and of course what weight you're comfortable at than any weight versus height comparisons.


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

ditto that bigben... BMI is a load of crap, it reckson I am over weight which I definatly aint!


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

5'6'' and 13stone. Stubborn belly!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

5'8 - 14st 4lbs


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

nice pic of the little un


----------



## steve.t (May 20, 2007)

5`10 14st bf 19 and dropping, aiming for 15st 7 bf12. eating and drinking the right stuff for the last month or so following advice from guys on here and really noticing the differance. the whey and creatine taste fine but my god UDO`s tastes bad!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Update, still 6'1, but 18st now, prob 9% BF,


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

Nytol,

Post some pics lad, you must be looking pretty fcuken good for 18st at 6.1 with that low BF%...


----------

